# Accepting Submissions for "The Heretic" - Issue 2



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

All you writers! Check this out! Get your shit in a monthly, free, Ezine! Submissions for Issue 2 of _The Heretic_ are now being accepted. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79076

Commissar Ploss


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

working on it now will send either today or tomorrow


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

great to hear!

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I just sent you the submission about ten minuites ago ish. :victory:.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I just sent you the submission about ten minuites ago ish. :victory:.


got it. 

CP


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, when's the deadline?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The official stance is that there is no deadline. I am always accepting submissions to The Heretic, be it Art or Fiction. Your submission will then go into a story pool and 5-6 stories will be picked form that pool each run. The stories for issue 2 have already been chosen. But please feel free to submit. 

CP


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

No worries mate. Can the stories have already been published on another site? I've got quite a few that are on www.imperial-literature.net that may also have been on www.astronomican.com. It doesn't matter cos I've got loads of unfinished material to work on.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

It would be preferable to have new, previously unpublished material submitted. 

CP


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok mate, i'll get working on my Nurgle fiction!


----------

